# anger



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi im back, do you like to garden,well thats what i like to do.california has a great climat,but have to water.by mid summer its all i can do.weeding pruning everthing has too go on the back burnner until my body says ok.it makes me angry to let it go,but i have to.the fact that im so clumsy,my fingers let go on there own,iforget what i was doing or where i put thingsget shakey after i eat or if i dont eat.and i cant spell. id ratherbe more constructive when i post,but helps sometimesto vent got more still but just cant think when i need to.seeya.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi back agin, allthe work i do with my various diseases i think im identifing my SELF with them i am them,and thereby impowering them.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Squrts:Yes, I also like to gardening, but I don't think it likes me too much. All joking aside, as mentioned before in previous posts, we have to learn to pace ourselves. I'm not very good at it. At the beginning I also was very angry at not being able to do the things I use to do. I wrestled with this for years and finally decided that I was spending too much energy on this. Please try not to be so hard on yourself. You do what you can and the rest can wait. Some days you will find that it takes everything to get out of bed. Just remember that you need to take rests when doing physical work. When I work in the garden (the max I can crouch is 10 minutes) better if you can buy one those pads for the knees. Remember to take care of yourself. Peace.


----------

